# Found a pigeon with a bloody wing...no vet will help!



## triserarex (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello,

I joined this forum expressly for the reason that I don't want this beautiful bird to die unnecessarily. I caught a pigeon that had been wandering around for a few days without flying. When I examined him up close, I found that the bend of his right wing was bloody and clotted with dirt. It looks like there might be a break in the bone. A few primary feathers are broken and stuck in the blood clot. I put him in a cage with food and water. He is bright eyed and active. His legs aren't injured. Today I called about 12 vets looking for an avian doc that would at least help me to bind the wing, because I'm afraid of causing more injury if I try it myself, and no one will help! They all say they can't see any more patients. What????? I don't want to take him to the humane society because they really don't care and they'll put him down. I think he has a chance to live if I can get some advice on maybe a local pigeon rescue or something? I live in San Gabriel, CA. 
Thanks


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

OK...for the immediate "now"...can you flush the injury area out w/ warm water ? Try to hold the bird steady in a towel and flush it out under the sink....maybe clear any detritus away (dirt, stuck featehrs, etc) See if you can get a better idea of what the injury may be.

Keep it in the box, keep it warm (if you have a heating pad, put it on low underneath a towel to line the box. If not, just keep it in a warm room. You have food and water, this is good.

I agree, humane society or wildcare facility...there is at least a 50% chance, if not greater, they will put the bird down instead of treating.

Can you do an online search for avian vets in your vicinity ? I am up here in SF, so am not familiar w/ vets down there.....

There are 2 concerns here:

1) a possible bone break

2) infection: if it looks like the bird was attacked by another animal (cat, hawk, rodent), then it will need antibiotics and painkillers within the next 24 hours...48 hours max. bacteria from an animal attack can overcome an avian system very quickly and lethally.

If you cannot land a vet appt., then we may be able to get hold of a forum member in your area who can help you out.

No need to panic...you have taken the right steps so far.

If it remains alert, that is good news. If you notice it is becoming lethargic, sleepy-eyed, fluffed up feathers, listless...these are the signs which indicate the bird is not doing well and needs immediate attention.

Also, if nobody is closer, I could conceivably exp-mail you some meds by the end of today; so you can have them delivered by tom'w...in the very least, the birdie would at least have some meds for pain and infection.....


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Where in the state is San Gabriel? I'm from Oregon so I don't know,but if you tell me. I will try to find a member that can help.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Terry Whatley is in the LA area.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Can you post a picture of the bird? Usually when they break a wing and blood comes out, the break(s) is/are in the section with the radius and ulna pairing. Take a look here for skeletal drawings:

http://people.eku.edu/ritchisong/skeleton.html

With training, it's pretty easy to tell if it's just one bone that's broken (usually the radius, which is the smaller one) or both. When blood gets into the feathers, it makes some pretty hard concrete-like stuff when it dries. Under a lot of circumstances, that's more of a plus than a minus so in these cases, it's just as well to leave it on. If you're worried about infection (we usually do), then you give the bird a systemic antibiotic. I've had a bunch that never needed it.

The prognosis for future flight depends on the breaks. If the break(s) are clean then it's a lot better than if they're comminuted (three or more pieces per bone). A picture can tell a lot. If the bird's deep into shock, you might get away with feeling around but if he's real jumpy, you can do a lot more damage examining him than the good it might do.

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Charis said:


> Terry Whatley is in the LA area.


They are about 45 to 50 minutes apart.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's not bad.


----------



## triserarex (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice everyone. San Gabriel is in the Los Angeles county area, near Pasadena. I did rinse the wound out and it does look like hardened cement with feathers stuck in it. I will do some research on where the cartilage might be broken and let you all know.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

A Solution of Salt Water ( say, like two tablespoons to a Quart, but it is pretty forgiving, ) will sting less, and clean better, for 'washing' injury sites...than plain Water...


Phil
l v


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Sorry to be late to the party...I am about an hour north of San Gabriel....Terry is an hour south...does this bird still need help?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

kippermom said:


> Sorry to be late to the party...I am about an hour north of San Gabriel....Terry is an hour south...does this bird still need help?


I don't know. There's been no more posts.......maybe send her an email?


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

I did not see a separate e-mail address but I have sent a private message and we'll see if she responds or posts again. Maybe her e-mail is at work and she will be back on line in the AM...hope the birds is alright. I'll keep checking in just in case.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

kippermom said:


> I did not see a separate e-mail address but I have sent a private message and we'll see if she responds or posts again. Maybe her e-mail is at work and she will be back on line in the AM...hope the birds is alright. I'll keep checking in just in case.


Nope, no email option listed. Have to just wait and see I guess...........


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

There is listing for a Triserarex on eBay--might try that direction to get an email through if someone has an eBay account.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This bird could also go to the Pasadena Humane Society as long as Veronica there knows that I referred the bird and that I will take it in the next batch coming down my way. Veronica is the wildlife officer, and it is important that she is the one who knows about the bird and that it can be transferred to me. Otherwise they either won't take the bird or will euth it.

Terry


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Pidgey said:


> There is listing for a Triserarex on eBay--might try that direction to get an email through if someone has an eBay account.
> 
> Pidgey


Pretty sly thinking, there !....I have sent her (I hope it's her) a message thru eBay....which should go to her email.


----------



## triserarex (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

Sorry, been at work and hadn't had a chance to log in. Birdie is doing well, eating and drinking. Haven't treated the break yet, but it doesn't seem to be bothering as much as when the bird was walking around in the street. Will post pics tomorrow of the injury and maybe i can treat it myself with some advice. If there is someone that can treat the injury at the Pasadena Humane society, that's really close to my house. I can then take it back home and care for it, they don't have to. I don't want them to euth. I know they always do.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

triserarex said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sorry, been at work and hadn't had a chance to log in. Birdie is doing well, eating and drinking. Haven't treated the break yet, but it doesn't seem to be bothering as much as when the bird was walking around in the street. Will post pics tomorrow of the injury and maybe i can treat it myself with some advice. If there is someone that can treat the injury at the Pasadena Humane society, that's really close to my house. I can then take it back home and care for it, they don't have to. I don't want them to euth. I know they always do.


Did you see this? You can PM Terry.........

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=300958&postcount=15


----------



## triserarex (Jul 11, 2008)

Yes, that is great. Should I take the bird over myself and have it treated with a reference from Terry or wait and go on a certain day? I know rehab groups are hesitant to take common wildlife. I'll take care of the pidgey myself. I've raised and released many an orphaned/injured animal. I've usually been able to get some kind of medical treatment. I'm not so experienced on the medical side of things.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

triserarex said:


> Yes, that is great. Should I take the bird over myself and have it treated with a reference from Terry or wait and go on a certain day? I know rehab groups are hesitant to take common wildlife. I'll take care of the pidgey myself. I've raised and released many an orphaned/injured animal. I've usually been able to get some kind of medical treatment. I'm not so experienced on the medical side of things.


I'll send Terry a message and ask her to come read these posts and send you a message as to how to proceed...............


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I was going to try and talk to Veronica at Pasadena Humane, but they are closed right now. Please try calling her tomorrow and see what she has to say. You can tell her that Terry Whatley referred you to her and may have to remind her  that I am the one who takes all the pigeons, doves, and ducks and am a good friend of Susan Doggett. If needed you or she can call me at 949-584-6696.

Please post an update back, and if things don't look like they are going to work out with Pasadena Humane, then we'll try to come up with another plan.

Terry


----------



## medawn (Jul 15, 2008)

There is an avian vet in Hollister Ca. I don't know if you are willing to travel that far as I'm not really sure where San Gabriel is. HIs name is Dr. Curtis Moran and he will treat it if you are willing to do the after care. I found a pigeon that had been shot twice with a bebe gun and one had gone right through the bone and snapped it. He fixed it up I did the after care and then release it to where I knew his flock was. good luck


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

medawn said:


> There is an avian vet in Hollister Ca. I don't know if you are willing to travel that far as I'm not really sure where San Gabriel is. HIs name is Dr. Curtis Moran and he will treat it if you are willing to do the after care. I found a pigeon that had been shot twice with a bebe gun and one had gone right through the bone and snapped it. He fixed it up I did the after care and then release it to where I knew his flock was. good luck


That's great that you have this vet to work with! Unfortunately, Hollister is about 300 miles north of San Gabriel. San Gabriel is just east of Los Angeles.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Triserarex,

I may have another resource for you in the West Covina area. Please let us know what the latest is.

Terry


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Terry and Triserarex...If the Pasadena Humane Society cannot help, I am about 1 hour north and have a vet practice who helps out wildlife for free in Thousand Oaks. (Conejo Valley Veterinary Clinic) They also treat my home pigeons. (for a price!) Let me know if all else fails and if I can assist in any way. (My PM ability is compromised by my technological stupidity.)


----------



## triserarex (Jul 11, 2008)

Okay!
So I took Pidgey to the PHS, and they are a real disappointment. As usual. I did contact Veronica and she said to come on in and they would help me with any treatment, since the bird was doing well otherwise except for the wing injury. So we packed him up and went over, only to be told that I would have to sign a relinquishing form and acknowledge i couldn't get him back and if he was unrehabitable, they would euth. I said no way! Because I knew as soon as I turned him in he was getting a shot. Not even a "humane" establishment wants to help a common wildlife like a pigeon. 
So the lady at the desk recommended a vet in Alhambra, West Main hospital. So I gave them a call and after some hesitation, they agreed to see him.
When we got there, the nicest Dr.Frics saw birdie. He said they see pigeons and doves all the time. He diagnosed a slight break and tear in the joint above the flight feathers. That's what the blood was. He cleaned the wound, clipped the flight feathers and gave an antibiotic. I feel so much better! Pidgey is now back home happily eating seed and chicken food, and I think he feels better too now that his flight feathers aren't catching and opening up the wound repeatedly.
So thank you everyone for all your advice and help! I will keep birdie secure and fed until he's able to fly. If he isn't then he is welcome to join our current happy menagerie.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, that's good news!

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Good news and good job, Triserarex! I'm sorry the PHS was suffering from rectal cranial inversion. Glad you found a vet to help! Please keep us posted!

Kippermom .. thank you for being willing to help and for providing the info for yet another vet resource in the LA area .. both are greatly appreciated.

Terry


----------

